# Old Movies you didn't know about



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest last night. That movie was freaking awesome. I can't believe I had never even heard of it until one of my buddies at work told me about it. 


I also missed The Usual Suspects when  it first came out, but went back and downloaded it. That movie rocks. 


With movies blowing goats for quarters these days, I find myself going back to revisit some treasures that I missed the first time around. What I did was wejnt to IMDB and looked at their top 250 movies of all time lsit. I downlaoded any of the movies that I had never heard of, and most of them rocked. Here is a list of some of the others that I thought were pretty cool.

Schindler's List
Casablanca
Citizen Kane
Taxi Driver 
Apocalypse Now
The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Galaxy Quest Was very underrated and missed by a lot of people.

It has a great script and stars Tim Allen, Alan Rickman, Sigourny Weaver, Tony Shalhoub and Sam Rockwell.






YouTube Video


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hear that. Haven't been to the movies in so long because of the crap that comes out. I'd rather re-watch DVD's in my collection or discover classics like you're talking about. Older movies I finally got around to watching that I liked:

Raging Bull
Hoop Dreams
Midnight Express
Beverly Hills Cop
Endless Summer II
The Freshman
West Side Story


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Porky's

The following clip is a spoiler.  It's one of the funniest parts of the movie.






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Porky's
> 
> The following clip is a spoiler.  It's one of the funniest parts of the movie.
> 
> ...



If you think the movie is worth watching, I'll skip the spoiler and download the movie.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If you think the movie is worth watching, I'll skip the spoiler and download the movie.



Hell yes.  You'll laugh your ass off during the "Lassie" scene!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest last night. That movie was freaking awesome. I can't believe I had never even heard of it until one of my buddies at work told me about it.
> 
> 
> I also missed The Usual Suspects when  it first came out, but went back and downloaded it. That movie rocks.
> ...


Have you been living in a cave?  Those movies are all classics that I have seen more than once.....you need to get a tv and watch AMC or FLIX or IFC....I get in at least 2 new movies a week watching those channels.....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2007)

Fletch was on the other night I forgot how much I loved that movie....


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2007)

You should watch The Fountainhead and A Scanner Darkly.....


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2007)

Raging Bull is good.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Popeye, staring Robin Williams.

A very underrated movie.  In my opinion, it was the first movie to create a surreal environment, ala Tim Burton.

"I'm no physicist, but I know what matters!"
"I'm no doctor, but I'm losing my patience!"

And you'd swear that Robin really was Popeye and Shelly really was Olive.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Endless Summer II*



What a great movie.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



I'll take...none of it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I'll take...none of it.



Saving room for penis?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Have you been living in a cave?  Those movies are all classics that I have seen more than once.....you need to get a tv and watch AMC or FLIX or IFC....I get in at least 2 new movies a week watching those channels.....



No, getting rid of my TV is the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 7, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> What a great movie.


 
So good. I caught it on IFC a few months ago and was blown away. Makes we want to move to some tropical place like Hawaii and surf my life away. Definately a DVD purchase worthy flick.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude, you need to see the "12 angry men"

Classic


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2007)

The Lost Weekend is a pretty good movie.......and Pollock
Adaptation w/ Nick Cage as well as Leaving Las Vegas, if you've never seen that I'll make you choke yourself......


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what you can download. . .some of the greats may not even have a trailer online if they are too old. . .

One major classic:  






YouTube Video












Best Years of Our Lives - 1946 Oscar for Best Picture - the story of returning GI's in a small town after World War II. 


Walkabout:






YouTube Video












Nothing:






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jun 7, 2007)

Another movie I love....Surviving Picasso

and if you've never seen it Where the Buffalo Roam, I know there's a torrent out there because I made it......


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 7, 2007)

planes, trains, and automobiles
Armed and dangerous
Full Metal Jacket


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2007)

Slapshot.

The Natural


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> planes, trains, and automobiles
> Armed and dangerous
> *Full Metal Jacket*



One of my all time favorites, by one of the greatest directors of all times, the one and only Stanly Cubric.


A clockwork Orange is a great older movie, but it isn't one that I missed. I have it on my computer and I have watched it about 50 times.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 7, 2007)

YouTube Video












I didn't see this movie until about five years after it was out. . .one of Spielberg's best.


----------



## Dumby (Jun 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> One of my all time favorites, by one of the greatest directors of all times, the one and only Stanly Cubric.
> 
> 
> A clockwork Orange is a great older movie, but it isn't one that I missed. I have it on my computer and I have watched it about 50 times.



Yup, Clock Work is good. Here's a few more

A Clockwork Orange ( the 9th )
Pulp Fiction
Natural Born Killers 
Hard Candy
The Boondock Saints
TrainSpotting
What Dreams May Come ( great color ) 
Requiem For a Dream
Hard Candy

Any of the curse of the yellow flower, hero, Jet-Li movies are great.  The colors are amazing for just a night of enjoying yourself. Looks amazing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 7, 2007)

Need better info on what genres you like best.  I don't want to guess from what you've posted. 

Snatch
Shenandoah


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Need better info on what genres you like best.  I don't want to guess from what you've posted.
> 
> Snatch
> Shenandoah




Is that the Shenandoah that was made back in the early-mid 1960's? 


Something probably not able to get online:

A Foreign Field

A Thousand Acres

But what about this gem?  






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

Sergeant York, Mr. Smith goes to Washington

A couple of good old ones.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> *Is that the Shenandoah that was made back in the early-mid 1960's? *


That would be the one.

God I hate Jane Fonda.  And Woody Allen ... I hate his lil pedo ass too.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2007)

Speaking of great movies, Henry and June is on HBO...one of my all time faves about Henry Miller (author of Tropic of Cancer, et al) and Anais Nin (writer of a life long journal that is erotically poetic but wasn't published until after her death) anyway the movie is about he and she having an afair and Anais gets lesbo with Henry's wife June in 1930's Paris......it's a great look into the world of great writers, and the artistic mind...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

The Mechanic w/Charles Bronson

My Name Is Nobody w/Henry Fonda and Trinity

True Grit

Easy Rider

Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Gordo (Jun 8, 2007)

Any movie by Hitchcock
Frankenstein (1931)
King Kong (1933)
Abbott and Costello in the Foreign Legion (though many of their movies are funny)
In the Heat of the Night
Sneakers
The Seven Year Itch
The Magnificent Seven
Lorenzo's Oil
Safe Passage

are just a sample of my favorites


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That would be the one.
> 
> God I hate Jane Fonda.  And Woody Allen ... I hate his lil pedo ass too.



I love Woody Allen. 

So I shall name some of the movies of his I like!

What's up Tiger Lily? (One the funniest movies I have seen bar-none)
Bananas
Take the Money and Run
Play it again, Sam
Sleeper


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest last night. That movie was freaking awesome. I can't believe I had never even heard of it until one of my buddies at work told me about it. REAL FUCKING FUNNY
> 
> I also missed The Usual Suspects when  it first came out, but went back and downloaded it. That movie rocks. I JUST LIKED THE ENDING
> 
> ...




I want to rent..

A streetcar named desire
Rebel without a cause (again)
Mr Smith goes to washington (havent seen since elementary)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love Woody Allen.
> 
> So I shall name some of the movies of his I like!
> 
> ...


You know his pedophile history right?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2007)

Since you like classical a movie about Beethoven and his madness of genius.....it's a very good performance by Gary Oldman, you'd almost believe he is Ludwig Incarnate...
*Immortal Beloved*


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You know his pedophile history right?



Well I know he married someone really young. Other than that, no. Even so, that doesn't change the fact I like his movies.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

Amadeus is a great great movie. Kelju, if you haven't seen this one I* HIGHLY* fucking recommend it. Since you like classical music, this one is right up your ally.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> Amadeus is a great great movie. Kelju, if you haven't seen this one I* HIGHLY* fucking recommend it. Since you like classical music, this one is right up your ally.



Whats it about?  It looks boring.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> I love Woody Allen.
> 
> So I shall name some of the movies of his I like!
> 
> ...



I like the Woodster too. I've seen everything he's done.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

Kinda normal for Hollywierd to sweep it's nasty secrets under the rug so they can keep making bank on their bodies of work.  Woody was porking his then step daughter ... now wife ... when she was in her early teens ... like 13?  He's alleged to have been in some of the other kids too.  He was caught dead on pounding his pud to pictures of the little girl ... when she really was a little girl.  In court his real daughter testified he molested her when she was around 10.  

For me to accept his work would be to show tolerance for his private life.  The only tolerance I would ever show a pedo is to tolerate his screams as the flames of the tree he was nailed to burned.  

SO I hate 'em ..


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I like the Woodster too. I've seen everything he's done.


Yeah, I don't let his private life ruin his movies for me.....especially his older ones....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Popeye, staring Robin Williams.
> 
> A very underrated movie.  In my opinion, it was the first movie to create a surreal environment, ala Tim Burton.
> 
> ...


Robin totally nailed Popeye


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jun 8, 2007)

Bad Lieutenant.
Breathless. (first R rated movie I saw)
Guide for the Married Man ( corny, but some hot ass women)


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quills, about the Marquis de Sade.....


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Robin totally nailed Popeye



No kidding. I loved that movie. Robin Williams is a talented mofo.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 8, 2007)

Then there is this B-classic. . .






YouTube Video












_Lust in the Dust_


And this "R"-rated trailer - (hey, looks tame to me - those Canucks just make racy movies) _The Hanging Garden_






YouTube Video












Favorite quote:  _"If you're gonna kiss a boy, then count to six while you're doin' it. After six its a sin." _


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 8, 2007)

Brainstorm with Christopher Walken is pretty bad ass.  I can see anyone who like that Requiem of a dream movie liking this one.  (I didnt like Requiem)


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That would be the one.
> 
> God I hate Jane Fonda.  And Woody Allen ... I hate his lil pedo ass too.




_Shenandoah_ was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. Even for that time, the filming was awesome - the acting first-rate. That was the first time I ever heard the song and I never forgot it.  . .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know a good site that you can watch old movies- streaming. My friend told me a site but I can't remember it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Robin totally nailed Popeye



And Olive.


----------



## goob (Jun 10, 2007)

The original version of "the time machine" is pretty good. Much better than the remake.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 10, 2007)

If you think there are no good new movies coming out you're living in a cave.

Anyway, you guys don't actually watch movies on your PC right?


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whats it about?  It looks boring.



Life of Mozart. I knew someone would think it sounds boring, but trust me it isn't. I almost put that in my original post. I rarely watch movies because I think most are stupid but this one was really good. It isn't how you would imagine it would be done.

It's not like an old English style of acting with the "proper" dialogue and pinkies up sort of deal. I really don't want to get too much into it because it is a great movie to watch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Life of Mozart. I knew someone would think it sounds boring, but trust me it isn't. I almost put that in my original post. I rarely watch movies because I think most are stupid but this one was really good. It isn't how you would imagine it would be done.
> 
> It's not like an old English style of acting with the "proper" dialogue and pinkies up sort of deal. I really don't want to get too much into it because it is a great movie to watch.



ABOUT TIME YOU ANSWERED.

Ive seen the vid in blockbuster more than a few times and it looks like the guy from Animal House is the star?  Not Flounder, but the other guy.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> ABOUT TIME YOU ANSWERED.
> 
> Ive seen the vid in blockbuster more than a few times and it looks like the guy from Animal House is the star?  Not Flounder, but the other guy.



Yeah he was in Animal House, Tom Hulce.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

Ill see it eventually.  Is it one of those long movies?


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2007)

Ummm, don't think it is unusually long. Probably like 2 hour-ish, longer than your average movie.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 18, 2010)

Movies I've recently seen, though all about writers cause that's what I love they are good movies still the same....

Love Song for Bobby Long - John Travolta
Wonder Boy's - Michael Douglas and Tobey Maguire
Factotum - Charles Bukowski
Barfly - Bukowski again
The Man From Elysian Fields - Andy Garcia, James Coburn, Mick Jagger


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2010)

fufu said:


> Ummm, don't think it is unusually long. Probably like 2 hour-ish, longer than your average movie.



Hah, I eventually saw it.  I was bored.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I just watched One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest last night. That movie was freaking awesome. I can't believe I had never even heard of it until one of my buddies at work told me about it.
> 
> 
> I also missed The Usual Suspects when  it first came out, but went back and downloaded it. That movie rocks.
> ...


Great movie, there are a lot of well known actors in that film.
Danny Devito is in it.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Galaxy Quest Was very underrated and missed by a lot of people.
> 
> It has a great script and stars Tim Allen, Alan Rickman, Sigourny Weaver, Tony Shalhoub and Sam Rockwell.
> 
> ...



If you liked Galaxy Quest then give Spaceballs a shot:






YouTube Video











And for a movie you might not have heard of, I'll also chime in with An Officer and a Gentleman.






YouTube Video











Action, adventure, martial arts, fighting, f*cking, romance, this movie has it all.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, I eventually saw it.  I was bored.



Well at least you gave it a shot.


----------

